# Wild camping in Scotland



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

all,

we fancy a change from France this summer and are looking at sites/wild camping in Scotland as anyone got any recommendations?

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Depends what you like.

Most of the west coast north of Glasgow is fantastic but I personally love the islands. My favourite is Arran but I have visited I think 17 others including Shetland and Orkney.

There is some pictures and useless rants on our website www.hankthetank.co.uk in the Blog section. Arran and Boys trips Early Years near the bottom.

Some of the best wild spots I have found anywhere in Europe have been on the Scottish Islands. They are not too everyones taste though and the weather can be awful at anytime. We have always found early summer May or June the best.

I think both the mainland and the islands become more wild and bleak the further north you go. Arran is leafy and heavily forrested whilst the outer hebrides and Sheltand and Orkney are practically void of trees. The ride through Harris is like a lunar landscape.

I have heard speak that wilding has been clamped down on some of the islands though. Think it might have been Barra but generally your usually welcome


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just go NW or Borders, loads of places to spend the night, find your own spots and keep them to yourselves (just tell me)

I mentioned a couple of places we'd found a few years ago, they were always empty, now we have to drive past as they're always occupied


----------



## somertonion (May 29, 2007)

We toured some of the mainland, Arran and Mull in May this year (before the midges) and were awed by the scenery. Did plenty of wild camping, finding places easily. Parked alongside beaches and lochs mostly but also inland. Enjoyed some amazing sunsets, views and wildlife from the van. The weather was a real mixed back, but we got to see the landscape in many of its moods!!
We tend to prefer small and rustic, rather than large and commercial. when it comes to campsites. If that appeals to you too, I can recommend a couple of our favourites.
Seal Shore Camping, Kildonan, southern Arran. Small and alongside the beach with spectacular views to Ailsa Craig. (£15 night with elec.). Showers etc.
Fidden Farm. Fionnphort, Mull. In the sunshine this is one of the loveliest sites I know. Fantastic white sandy bays and sea views. Can walk into village to get the ferry to Iona. (£12 no elec.) Showers etc.
Glen Nevis Caravan & Camping Park. A larger and more commercial site but quiet & with lovely views. The footpath up Ben Nevis runs past the site if you feel adventurous!
Fortrose Caravan Park. This is on the east coast. Good views across the Moray Firth. The big attraction to this site is that it is a few minutes walk from Chanonry Point, the best place in the UK to watch dolphins. We walked down to the point 3 times & had good views each time with dolphins coming right up to the beach.(£20 with elec) Showers etc. One of the clubs has a site here too. 
Moreton Hall Caravan Park, Edinburgh. Very handy for visiting the city. On the outskirts, but cheap local buses stop right outside the gate.(£16 with elec) Showers etc. Loved Edinburgh.
I know recommending sites can be a bit subjective. Good luck. Have a lovely trip!!


----------

